# Welche Gratis Antivirus und Firewall ist die beste(2018)?



## gecco (15. Januar 2018)

Ich hab schon einige gratis Antivirus und Firewalls installiert gehabt.
Antivir, Avast, Zone Alarm usw.
Von Zone Alarm und Comodo sogar alles in einem Antivirus und Firewall in einem Programm.
Jetzt habe ich Comodo Internet Security Premium 10 alles in einem drauf aber der lässt mich keine Programme installieren!
Ich klicke auf erlauben usw aber dann bricht die Installation ab!
Anbei die Fehlermeldung!
Die Installation funkt bei keinem Programm mehr!
Was müsste ich einstellen?
Kann mir da wer weiterhelfen bzw welches andere Antivirus und Firewall programm wäre derzeit das beste Gratis?
Sollte alles von einer Firma sein oder ist das egal?Danke


----------



## jkox11 (15. Januar 2018)

Wie wäre es mal mit keinem Antivirenprogramm? 
Bist du naiv und klickst auf jede Werbung oder mysteriöse Datei? 

Ich benutze seit meinem erstem PC keinen und habe mir noch nie was eingefangen. 

Was denkst du was passiert wenn du mal keins hast? 
Mach im Internet keine "Dummheiten" und dir passiert nichts  

All dieser gratis Viruskrimskrams spammt dein PC mehr voll als ihm gut tut.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. Januar 2018)

gecco schrieb:


> Ich hab schon einige gratis Antivirus und Firewalls installiert gehabt.


Lies es Dir in Ruhe durch:
Ex-Firefox-Entwickler rat zur De-Installation von AV-Software |
    heise Security

Ich nutze Firefox, NoSkript, Adblocker und den guten alten Defender und ansonsten klicke ich mich vorsichtig durch die virtuelle Welt.
Außerdem trenne ich Datenrechner (ohne Internetanschluß) von Spiele und Serf Rechner. Dann wird der halt mal neu aufgesetzt.
Ärgerlich sind Keylocker und andere böse Dinge, die Passwörter auslesen. Meine Bankgeschäfte laufen über einen TAN Generator,
da bringen meine Zugangspasswörter gar nichts. Dinge wie Paypal, ebay etc. in denen von meinem Konto abgebucht werden kann,
nutze ich nicht.  Großartigen Schaden könnte Malware also nicht anrichten.



jkox11 schrieb:


> Ich benutze seit meinem erstem PC keinen und habe mir noch nie was eingefangen. .


Ich schon, und zwar zu alten WIN 3.11 Zeiten, als wir noch lustig Disketten tauschten. Aber genau das ist schon lange tabu. In meinen
Datenrechner kommt keine DVD von anderen, auch kein Datenstick und kein Smartphone. Genau das sind die Verbreitungswege. 
Und ja, über einen Download von Chip.de habe ich mir auch mal Malware eingefangen, weil ich zu vertrauensselig war. Aber sowas 
auch nur einmal, dann hat man das Prinzip verstanden. Gratisprogramme bekommt man, weil man auch die Malware  installiert.
Darum sind es auch gerade die ganzen Zusatzprogramme, die mit automatisierten Updates alles möglich bedingen.


----------



## Killermarkus81 (15. Januar 2018)

Tolle Antworten!
Genauso ist es - der beste Virenscanner sitzt immer noch vor dem Bildschirm .
Ich nutze seit mehreren Jahren nur noch Windows Standard und hatte noch ebenso noch nie Probleme.
Wer sich auf Schmutz Seiten irgendwelche Player, dubiose Mail Inhalte oder Trainer runter lädt,wird auch mit dem besten Virenscanner nicht geschützt sein!


----------



## Laudian (15. Januar 2018)

Ohne Frage ist der beste Virenscanner der vor dem Bildschirm, aber das bringt einem auch nichts, wenn Dateien aus vermeintlich vertrauenswürdigen Quellen infiziert sind.

Hin und wieder soll es auch Sicherheitslücken geben, die von Angreifern ausgenutzt werden...

@Gecco
Aktuell benutze ich 360 Total Security. Es hat mich noch nie mit irgendwelchen Meldungen genervt, und das ist mir erstmal das Wichtigste.


----------



## jkox11 (15. Januar 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich schon, und zwar zu alten WIN 3.11 Zeiten, als wir noch lustig Disketten tauschten.



So alt bin ich noch nicht


----------



## M3lmac (15. Januar 2018)

Der Router hat bereits eine intergrierte Firewall, W10 selbst auch. Wozu noch eine dritte hinzumischen?

Ich benutze weder Avira, Avast oder wie die ganzen Programme heißen. Warum? Jeder noch normal denke Mensch klickt auf keine nicht bekannten Links.


----------



## Laudian (15. Januar 2018)

Eine Firewall hat doch nichts mit Malware zu tun...


----------

